# Pls Help Me To Id This Serra



## paperjam (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi guys, i just bought piranha 2 days ago. and its labeled as Seralsamus Rhombeus.
Does anyone can help me identify. 
Because its confusing to see different between Rhombeus and Marginatus.
red color on the anal fin makes me confuse.
the seller says this Juvenille is at 1year 2month. size 5'9 Inch


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Rhombeus... the red will eventually go away.


----------



## paperjam (Aug 31, 2015)

Ægir said:


> Rhombeus... the red will eventually go away.


Thanks mate for the answer. but could you tell me how i can identify the difference between Marginatus & Rhombeus.







is it from the body shape or if you have a link a comparation between them could you help me to share the link.
I already searching on google but still i cant find out the difference


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Marginatus typically has a thick black V shaped band on the caudal (tail) fin... rhombeus has a bar


----------

